# Walk time



## ns.accp (Jan 27, 2019)

Hi everyone,
My taco is 3 months and 2 weeks old. How long can I take him out for a walk in the morning and evening ? I am doing 10 mins right now but I feel that he still has so much energy after 10 mins of walk. We come home after a walk, and he goes crazy running around the house and then still wants to play for 20-30 mins with me or toys and then crashes. I just hope he is not over doing it. It is first time owning a puppy so any help is appreciated. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Try doing little training sessions when you come back inside. I found that little training sessions or games really managed the puppy energy better than exercise alone. Plus, when he’s really excited he’s also really excited to please. Two 5-10 minute walks down our street is what we did when our puppy was little, though. 

When it’s too cold outside, my favorite way to tire out our puppy was a game with treats in a muffin tin I found online and modified. I hid treats under different types of balls, some of which are easy to move and others are harder. I used a tennis ball, ping pong ball, dryer ball - even a long string of mardigras beads - to hide the treats in the muffin tin and he had to figure out how to move the balls. I usually cut up 1-2 treats into a few of the compartments and when he was done he’d fall right asleep. Later I only put treats under some of them and he learned to sniff out which balls were worth the work of moving!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

ns.accp said:


> How long can I take him out for a walk in the morning and evening ? I am doing 10 mins right now but I feel that he still has so much energy after 10 mins of walk.


Welcome!

10 to 15 minutes per walk a couple of times a day sounds about right for a 3+ month old Havababy. Allow plenty of time for him to smell the grass, potty, and poop. For context, Ricky is 5 y.o. and we walk 50 minutes in the morning and 30 minutes in the evening, a total of about 4 miles every day, 7 days a week. He absolutely loves it! But this schedule is for a mature, athletic, fully developed Havanese. Puppies should be conditioned slowly until they are at least 1 y.o.

Regarding energy, I presume this is your first Havanese! :grin2: They can be VERY high energy, especially as puppies. Ricky has mellowed out a bit since puppyhood but even as an adult, after a 50 minute walk, he still wants me to play "zoomies" with him around the living room when we get home, at least for 15 minutes. He loves to get a toy and play "keep away" from me. He is bouncing off the furniture, growling, and racing as fast as he can in a confined space. And then he gets a drink of fresh filtered water, crashes, totally exhausted, and takes a morning nap.

Sounds like Senor Taco is a typical, happy, healthy Havanese male and YOU are going to have the time of your life with him! :wink2:

You are doing a good job, keep asking questions.
Ricky's Popi


----------



## ns.accp (Jan 27, 2019)

Thank you very much. Yes, It is my first time with havanese. 

I will also try muffin tin tricks for brain stimulation.


----------

